# sending salary money to USA and Hong Kong



## dvdlin (Jun 14, 2011)

I might be offered a job in shenzhen and would like to know is there any limitation of sending money to oversea monthly to pay for my bills in US or HK. Let's say 4-5k usd per month.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

No limits as long as can prove taxes are paid properly. Your finance dept can give you a slip stating that.


----------

